# Acegator's St Aug to Celebration



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

This will be a journal documenting the removal of St Augustine and replacing it with Bermuda. My hope is to do this without having to nuke the entire front making my wife even more mad at me  When I am done it will probably be frankenMUda as I have three different types of bermuda already

- Planted 96 Celebration Plugs I got a really good deal on already
- Planting 108 Bimini plugs this wednesday
- Planting 216 Bimini plugs this weekend
- Also have some Monaco bermuda i'll throw into the mix in May if things don't progress well with the plugs

Plan is to mow every other day 2 - 1 1/2 inches, carbonx, rgs, humic-12 , hand pull the St Aug in some area's and use the dethatch attachment on the sunjoe for the rest.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Little baby bermuda's coming up after 6 days with a few weeds but oh well. Gotta little cold snap today and tomorrow so I am sure it'll stunt them a bit.

I know most would like to see a full lawn renovation but I have done that twice in 7 years, losing the centipede to the floods and now the St Aug.. plus I have a bored 12 year old that really needs some exercise during the quarantine pulling St Augustine runners.  I have 400 Bimini plugs coming in today so pretty excited about that. I am going with plugs for two reasons vs sod or seed: 1. The last two times I have sodded the lawn flooded and the sod floated in the street or died and 2. Seeding only works in Louisiana soil if your willing to spray weed killer all summer and haul in tons of dirt from your soil washing away from our torrential downpours.

So next steps are to get the plugs down and established, mow low and continue to pull St Augustine runners.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

I used the little dethach attachment on the sun joe and tried to level and fill in some of the holes. I got the plugs down on the small strip and there are some runners we still need to pull . I dethatched the larger area with the sunjoe then scalped and bagged. I will use the scarifier attachment on the larger area today bag as much as I can... now I am really wishing I could have smoked the lawn and started over but wife will not let me due to her caring what the neighbors think (I do not) but she's the boss. I will keep putting down plugs afterwards and hope the streets don't flood with the spring rains coming.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Plugs seem to be staying healthy, I am keeping the soil damp a couple of times a day.

- I counted wrong and I have 360 plugs to go but the rest do not come in for a few days. 
- Using a dethatching hand rake the remaining st aug just comes right up easily it's like the roots are extremely shallow even though it's been down a couple of years.

My plan is to rake a little more of the st aug up but not to much as I can't afford to get the front lawn washed out at this point if we get a monsoon, then rake really hard before the plugs come in. When I plant the plugs I am sprinkling a little carbonx in the hold (tiny bit), cutting the plug roots in a x pattern (saw that one on the LCN) then spraying the plugs down with RGS ..hoping this works as I am a master of killing all grass types  this 1300 sq ft section is pretty manageable.

I have another 1500 ft section I will spot spray a small area with quincorac to see how easily it kills or stunts the st aug. If this plugging project goes well I will just smoke the other side of the lawn with gly as I have proven to my wife I can make a nice lawn  lol


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

The monsoon I was expecting finally came last night and boy did it rain. We really needed the rain and reminded me of why I didn't try to seed this lawn or smoke it and start from scratch, that would have been a ton of dirt to haul back in after it washed in the street as all the houses were built up high due to the flooding, thankfully the streets didn't flood this time. Received my 300+ batch of plugs so I continue to put those down and continue to hand pull the st aug and use my thatch rake, I hurt in places I didn't know I had but it keeps me outside and keeps the focus off the depressing news of doom and gloom everyday. Several neighbors have stopped and asked what I was doing to my lawn I told them I was planting cabbage (maybe I will get an HOA letter )

Plans
- continue to put down the remaining plugs over the next day or so I have 120 or so left. 
- Bermuda is an extremely aggressive grass, I see runners that are popping up 6-7 inches now from the plugs and just to make sure it was my Bimini i traced one back to the main plug, I guess the underground rhizomes from the plug are spreading out now? 
- at some point I will need to mow these plugs but uncertain to how low I should go the first time? I guess waiting another two weeks would be optimal? 
- some weeds starting to popup in area's will need to deal with those i guess 
- plan to spot test some quinclorac


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

ok 468 plugs later I am finally done.. yes still tons of work to do


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Got a good rain yesterday and the newer plugs seem to be staying healthy, noticing more vertical growth today versus lateral... I swear no matter how much ST Aug I pull it seems like it grows back in the next day  ..

My next steps will be to wait and see how the plugs respond to the quinclorac area's I spot tested and if that produces decent results I plan on spraying between the plugs in a week or two. I plan on using the string trimmer to bump the plugs height down in a week or two as well hopefully forcing some lateral growth.

We have some cooler temps for South LA coming in this week but longterm it looks like regular 85f temps coming consistently in the later part of the month..

I know I need patience lol..

- sent a soil test off to soil savy..


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

smaller area in the front lawn I tested with quinclorac.. maybe spot tested two feet into it and will monitor results. I plan on wiping this area out with Gly anyways and doing it right.

also sprayed a tiny area where the plugs are to monitor st aug kill off.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Continuing my St Aug cleanup after resting my aching back lol..

- Bimini plugs are super healthy so that is a plus
- These pics after a 1 3/8th cut with the toro yesterday.. yes should quit messing with stuff but damn I am bored and it just trimmed a tiny bit..

- quinclorac test area's on st aug are starting to yellow a bit yay





Less depressing is the tifway in the back omg I love Bermuda, this area was being overrun with dallis/goose before I applied tribute total in February.. scalped with the toro at 1" with a new blade. Yes doesn't cut like a reel but I plan on getting a swardman soon. I guess I will maintain now at 1 3/8th until I can start a leveling project on it, at 1" only had two small scalped area's, or maybe 1 3/4 or 2? Blades are new and I sharpened them as well still cuts like crap as it is a rotary mower here. I am learning anything above 1 3/8th with tifway just looks scruffy





I know I am all over the place here (maybe cabin fever delusion) but I believe I am getting a handle on an actual plan now..

- Spot spraying the remaining st aug with quinclorac this saturday
- keep trimming the plugs with the mower at 1 3/8th's.. runners keep responding well


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Pulled more St aug and spot sprayed Quinclorac without touching most of the plugs.. hopefully this finishes off the remaining St Aug


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

The quinclorac is definitely having an impact now 4-5 days after spot spraying just the st Augustine. I honestly think day #10 is when you can expect to see real results with Quinclorac/St Augustine..

This week has been cold for South Louisiana.. yesterday was the first day we got real good hot humid weather and it is like the plugs thrive on it.

- Put 1b of carbonx down, air 8, rgs and some humic
- planted 200 more plugs until my aching back gave out still 58 more to go, I honestly don't believe I will ever ever plug an area this large again and my wife feels for me now. lol

I love the color of Bimini .. the weaker looking plugs are newly planted and were a little stressed in shipping.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Spoon fed some carbonx and then we got some massive downpours last night, will have to fill in some area's with a light soil fill as they are washing out with my sloped lawn.

- Soil tests came back.. not sure why they recommended 8-1-8 @9lbs when I am low on Phosphorus don't really understand these things, yes read the soil test stickies but that just made my head hurt and more confused.. maybe their worried about my PH being a little on the high side.. dunno.. bought some xgrn 8-1-8 and will put that out this weekend I guess.

- Quinclorac continues to decimate the St Augustine I spot sprayed.. I will have to go back and hit some other area's but I don't plan on doing that for a couple of weeks... everything I have read states you can reapply in two weeks?...just gonna let the dead st aug die off without pulling right now the lawn is washing in several area's and I need to reduce foot traffic.

- plugs still greening up really good and showing some lateral growth i'm struggling on deciding whether to lightly trim with my push mower or just use my trimmer right now..

- getting some light weed pressure but not to worried at this time.. can hit with some celcius later


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

another massive washout last night.. plugs seem to be doing ok and their spreading. I will need to spread some topsoil or some sand in some area's.. not sure which .. wound up mowing the plugs at a 1-3/8 and they seem to have responded well with more runner growth.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

woah.. so I through down 9lb 1k of xgrn 8-1-8 before the storms hit.. irrigated it good and of course it flooded again..

Bimini seems to love mud.. the label said sand/clay/muck.. my lawn is mush/sand/clay.. lol

gonna let it dry up supposed to have some really nice weather the next 3-4 days before i use a brush to gly down some spots of st aug..


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

Opinions on Xgrn? I'm about to acquire a decent order from them. Nice progress. Nice to see locals


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Seems to work a little faster than milo has for me in the past. Threw down on tifway and getting a nice green pop already.



balistek said:


> Opinions on Xgrn? I'm about to acquire a decent order from them. Nice progress. Nice to see locals


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Also I would order from gci .. ships faster than the lcn


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Ripped out most with sod cutter

bringing in good top soil and leveling soon.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Been a while since my last update.. just finished this small area up.

- added two catch basins
- cut out concrete for the micro channel drain to actually drain to and ran the 1 1/2 pipe unfortunately still have some obstacles cables etc... so I rigged up something temp
- moved irrigation lines 
- still have a cable line blocking my path 
- rigged up a 5" channel drain (not finished until cox moves their line then I will tidy up the remaining drain
- hauled out what had to be a yard of pea gravel, tilled it up, scraped, tilled it up some more, scraped, 
- also sorry laid down celebration

My neighbors lawns are higher than mine on all 3 sides which creates a type of bowl situation

didn't really get a before that was good but here's then and now.. this buts up to my tifway which I will probably replace next year.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Here's the progress on the remainder of the lawn we put celebration in.. this is definitely the year I have learned many things and sometimes you just have to make the mistakes and learn from them first hand which is the exact opposite of how I tried to raise my kids, tell them what to do and they still make the same mistake

Lessons Learned - 
- Never ever ever plug without smoking the area a couple of times, raking then leveling
- never ever ever plug on a slope in Louisiana unless you want to see your top soil erode into the highway

That being said the Celebration we installed last Friday wasn't the greatest quality, it had a ton of annual rye, some of it just crumbled as we were taking it off the pallet and about an entire pallet's worth was basically wasted, I ordered 9 pallets fortunately and had plenty left over to do mine and help out a couple neighbors.

05/08 - installed celebration and received 4 inches of rain that night according to my neighbors gauge

I have been watering early in the mornings in 10 min intervals on the side that the irrigation is ran on.. keeping the sod/underneath moist but not a muddy mess like it was a couple days after. The bermuda immediately went into stress mode and after really good soil prep, fast install (was cut the evening before) really can't figure out what it went into protection mode other than the soil being so water logged. I went out this morning and unless I really yank super hard all of the sod is rooted in, new growth is starting on top and the seems are growing together. Not happy with the green up but I need to learn patience.. it is finally HOT without these stupid cold mornings.

Next steps:

- Continue to monitor watering situation, not to drenched not to dry. 
- I plan on mixing my own sand/compost mix and dust out the larger seams, I have one catch basin riser I need to go back and level but that isn't disruptive, trim up a few other area's
- still have some area's that are just low and hold water longer than I like.. plan on hitting those with sand to. 
- ordered my swardman! 
- plan on mowing every 2-3 days and i need to ask a bunch of questions on the warm season forum lol


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

smoking the rest of the st aug off next week with gly, I have some holes about 8 inches deep that need to be filled up as well from dirt that settled around drain pipes and I will resod with celebration

- tifway's finally making a run in the back after starting out in march covered in dallis grass I think I finally did something right this time.. 
- manually aerated a few hard spots next to pool nothing but hard red dirt left over from construction, I plan on scalping next week back filling with mostly sand and some black kow topsoil (not manure) I used this on a spot on the side and the worms acted like it was their crack so must be pretty good.. 
- swardman comes in Monday not much to mow of the celebration but I can hit the tifway in the back 
- sods rooting and I am trying to be patient it seems to be SLOWLY greening up so we will see.. yards still soggy as we got a ton of rain last night 
- trimmed up the bimini i planted in my little planter boy it sure is pretty too bad that experiment didn't work lol


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

starting to wake up finally


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

We had a monsoon last night I had applied carbonx at .75lbn/k a day previously but I watered it in really good. I have been spending way too much money lately so just using what I have on hand.

The green up this morning looks good and the thickness is getting better. I am getting constantly depressed on how bumpy and uneven the lawn is after each torrential downpour which is totally my fault rushing everything but hopefully by mid July etc I can level a bit with sand.

Things I need to figure out because I just don't know the best path forward..

- Extremely deficient in phosphorus - Should I go with a 0-46-0 and limit it to 1lb/k per month and then when we aerate put down another 1lb/k in July as phosphorus is pretty immobile.. 
- Should I aerate in July then level or will this stress the sod out too much.. I have low spots that hold water during these torrential downpours but because my lawn is sloped it does not stay long.. still very concerning to have water sitting. 
- HOC - I think .75 will be too low for this crater ridden lawn.. so I am gonna try 1" hoc with the reel the thing I really need to now is it best to use my 10 blade reel or 6 blade with a 1" cut.. 
- Celebration's vertical growth is extremely slow that is for sure.. or perhaps my sod is still rooting down and i'll see a little more vertical growth later on.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Mowed at what I think is 7/16th's on the swardman.. had very little clippings yesterday morning but minimal scalping.

continues to green up I am not used to this slow vertical growth and huge lateral the celebration does but I believe the vertical growth should pickup a bit as it roots.

I have some sedge's popping up and still have POA but just ignoring it an plan on mowing every other day and make sure it's watered. I have done everything I can think of now besides putting down some P &K but the consensus seems to be apply at 1lb month for both so i'll be tackling that soon.


----------



## stevenjmclark (Sep 25, 2019)

Looking good! About to put some celebration down myself so I'll be keeping an eye on your progress! How often have you been watering it?


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Looking good! My first try with Celebration, too. We'll see how it goes. Seems to have a nice, dark green color to it.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

I have been watering based on the weather TBH, The first day we got 3-4 inches and after that no rain for 6 days, I would water it early AM on the irrigated side and watch for runoff then stop, let it soak for a bit then start it again, my soil is gumbo clay with river silt and some top soil so I found short watering was working best and the key is to not let the sod dry out and not to let it be to muddy. When I would just water all at one time the clay would not absorb it and runoff would occur.. besides the second day of install after the 3-4 inches of rain and it was very cool that weekend I watered everyday for the first 13 days.

I walk around now that the sod is fully rooted in the lawn with a screw driver and bury it to determine if it needs additional water now. .. I know this isn't scientific but seems to be working for me.. I am very good at killing grass to so.. 



stevenjmclark said:


> Looking good! About to put some celebration down myself so I'll be keeping an eye on your progress! How often have you been watering it?


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

I saw your massive lawn  beautiful place.. I think I have 2-3 more years of the Baton Rouge life and i'm heading back to north la where the land is.



tcorbitt20 said:


> Looking good! My first try with Celebration, too. We'll see how it goes. Seems to have a nice, dark green color to it.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Forgot I tried to bury the tifway in the back 

1500lbs of sand does not go far btw even with my tiny little back strip.. through some 41-0-0 on it and it seems to be growing through it.

Next project is to smoke the remaining st aug as soon as I can get a good day of weather.

Ignore the edging please I am getting one of the power rotary scissor things and sticking it on my ego like Ware did.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

well these little guys have the munchies.. started seeing some small dead area's.

I forgot merit doesn't do anything for web worms  .. ran to HD and put out trazinine..


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Boy this journal sure does help me remember stuff but it also shows everyone how crazy I am am lol.. oh well

- Put down triazicide for the worms yesterday and watered it in a bit.. this morning no more webs but the poor earth worms acted like they had just got out of a meth shed in Louisiana  oh well sod worms gotta go.. dead crickets etc.. 
- Put down 1lb of P only like 11lb to go lol.. I plan on doing 1lb of P/K up to September now why am I putting down P.. I have less than 1 ppm according to 2 different soil tests 
- watered everything in this morning
- seed heads omg the seed heads are exploding  front and back tifway and celebration
- raising my HOC to 1" .75 is just too stressful to this turf right now
- spraying bifen/it this evening the mosquitoes are terrible right now and this should kill more dadgum worms i'm hoping.
- I have some damaged area's from the worms my pride will not allow me to take photos atm..

Projects 
- I need to cut about 20ft of concrete and run a drain line under my patio.. it is still backing up with water so I am putting two more catch basins cutting the concrete out and running into my existing 6" this will be a chore but it has to get done before hurricane season
- getting some black kow today i have some areas that are struggling to get through the sand plan on top dressing those sandy spots a bit.. this is in the tifway and I have already put down 41-0-0 so gonna give it some more nutrients. 
- using a crack chasing grinder to grind out area's in my pool deck that are cracking unfortunately my pool guy was a douche and didn't put in a good base and dumped anywhere from 3-9" of concrete in places now it's settling.. I will probably have to redo this in a couple of years but the best way to prolong it is to seal it up. 
- after i get through crack chasing and caulking i'm putting a textured finish on the deck /painting etc.. 
- erosion project on the lake bank planned.. i have to control the velocity of water coming out otherwise i'll go broke buying dirt so i'm placing a 12" catch basin as an outlet end with an atrium grate my hope is this will slow velocity enough that erosion is reduced coming off the bank without affecting flow all my gutters flow out into this pipe. 
- still need to smoke some st aug but I keep getting diverted to other areas.

so with that i'm going back to work


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

- Increased the amount of water I am dumping to 1" every 3 days and I am getting a healthier look to the turf. 
- The 1lb of phosphorous I put out helped as well. 
- changed to my 6 blade reel and I had increased scalping at a much higher HOC.. not sure what that is about either I just let it get too long or the 6 blade at 1.5 scalps worse than a 10 blade at 1".. either way I'm new to this crap so I will learn.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

dropped back down to .75 just not getting the seed heads..

cut in all different directions today today


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Looking great!! The earthworm meth shed had me cracking up....lol

Seedheads are the worst!! A reel mower does not cut them rather it strips the seed head from the stalk, Once that happens the seed head drys out, turns white and dies and the stalk turns an ashy color. Always looks bad when seed heads are present... best advice is try and run over the seed heads with your rotary pulling them up. cutting them off and bag. The go back over the yard with your reel..good news is they only last few weeks to a month.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Lol thanks.

Will try that out and I didn't think about the reel just stripping the head from the stalk.

The great thing is I mow every other day and it seems it gets thicker every time I mow so I guess I am still on the right track here.



MrMeaner said:


> Looking great!! The earthworm meth shed had me cracking up....lol
> 
> Seedheads are the worst!! A reel mower does not cut them rather it strips the seed head from the stalk, Once that happens the seed head drys out, turns white and dies and the stalk turns an ashy color. Always looks bad when seed heads are present... best advice is try and run over the seed heads with your rotary pulling them up. cutting them off and bag. The go back over the yard with your reel..good news is they only last few weeks to a month.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

If it's watered and fertilized you almost can't keep up with Celebration later in the year. Primo or T-nex per may be in your future


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Taken this morning after rain and another storm is coming.. I believe this Friday will be 35 days since sod.

Very weird how this celebration sod seems to grow in differently with dense green spots shifting from area to area. I don't think it's from non-uniform fertilizing as I get my fert down very even, lack of water, too much water, fungus or soil nutrient differences ... I believe certain peaces just hit a certain point in the rooting cycle and produce this really lush green growth then taper down.. just a theory.

The adult June bugs dive bomb my lawn at night which from what I have read they love short grass and I have what I believe is the only bermuda lawn in a subdivision with 150 homes. The ducks come for 5 minutes every morning and pluck the june bugs up so from what I have seen they don't really damage anything. I have enough chemicals down and just put down accelepryn so not worried.

The seed head stalks are slowly disappearing.. used my rotary at lowest setting which is 1" and it did not touch the stalks so whatever.. guess they will go away eventually..

Time to bury with sand so I can mow <.75 without scalping.. that will start in the next 2-3 days once this rain clears up.

weed pressure is on.. sedges etc.. just ignoring them and mowing for now will start really focusing on them after I level and it has grown through.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

MrMeaner said:


> If it's watered and fertilized you almost can't keep up with Celebration later in the year. Primo or T-nex per may be in your future


Had it in my last house for the last 1.5 years. You're not kidding. I've never seen bermuda grow and spread like Celebration does. I loved it though.


----------



## Chuckatuck89 (Mar 28, 2019)

acegator said:


> Taken this morning after rain and another storm is coming.. I believe this Friday will be 35 days since sod.
> 
> Very weird how this celebration sod seems to grow in differently with dense green spots shifting from area to area. I don't think it's from non-uniform fertilizing as I get my fert down very even, lack of water, too much water, fungus or soil nutrient differences ... I believe certain peaces just hit a certain point in the rooting cycle and produce this really lush green growth then taper down.. just a theory.
> 
> ...


Im starting to notice the same thing with the darker patches in my new sod, maybe just slightly lower spots where there's more top growth visible?

What is your plan for the flowerbed edge? Trying to figure out myself how Im going to keep the stolons out..


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

For the edges i got this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L4976CJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 arrived today so I will see how well it works.. I am sh*t at edging with a trimmer :lol:

as for the color variations could be high spots vs low spots.. moisture retention, bugs, fungus too much rain etc.. I have no clue. :lol: I do know it comes in spurts as the sod roots in so something's happening.



Chuckatuck89 said:


> acegator said:
> 
> 
> > Taken this morning after rain and another storm is coming.. I believe this Friday will be 35 days since sod.
> ...


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Put out some PFF complete .5lb/n (not a huge fan of doc but I already had it) and some humichar .. watered in

HOC 1" - getting some stripes lol.. didn't expect that.

Mowing everyday now getting a full container of clippings..


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

@Chuckatuck89 used that tool i linked on the edges: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L4976CJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=lawnforum-20

TBH it's not that great.. had to sharpen it but it did the job after I trimmed the edges which I didn't want to do first with my trimmer.. it does trench pretty good though so I can see using it in maintenance mode.


----------



## gbestemt (Oct 2, 2019)

Looking great! Plugging celebration seems tedious. I would give up on that too.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

thanks.. yeah I will never plug another lawn again.. i will use a pro plugger maybe for some bare spots.



gbestemt said:


> Looking great! Plugging celebration seems tedious. I would give up on that too.


----------



## Chuckatuck89 (Mar 28, 2019)

acegator said:


> @Chuckatuck89 used that tool i linked on the edges: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L4976CJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=lawnforum-20
> 
> TBH it's not that great.. had to sharpen it but it did the job after I trimmed the edges which I didn't want to do first with my trimmer.. it does trench pretty good though so I can see using it in maintenance mode.


I hadn't seen that before but looks like it would be good for crisping up the edges/trench in early spring before adding more mulch. Might look into getting one myself


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Say what you will about docs products but I finally got a complement out of my wife yesterday when she said the lawn looks less splotchy, now is this a coincidence? Not sure but the lawn is filling out better color wise. Put out another .5n this morning and another 1/2 water temps supposed to be around 94 today. Yes I am putting down a lot of N but I have to get this to thicken up like the rest of the lawn and grow otherwise sand leveling will be a complete failure.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Time to dump sand this Thursday

This should get me down from .75 to .5 unless I kill it lol


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

You won't kill it. Looking good!


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

How low did your scalp yours before sanding?



tcorbitt20 said:


> You won't kill it. Looking good!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

acegator said:


> How low did your scalp yours before sanding?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe two or three days, but it wasn't growing very fast then. It was barely green.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

scalped to .5 ..

about to sand this should hurt lol


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

I dumped a ton of sand on this lawn and the funny thing is after running the drag mat over it and using the swardman brush attachment it still doesn't look like it. I am overall pretty happy with the first sanding .. still have some area's that were holding water during heavy downpours I will need to hit again but I will tackle that in a couple of weeks and do some more targeted leveling. The quality of the sand was perfect, zero rocks, pebbles etc.. the only thing that was a pita was it was still kinda wet.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Installed Rachio now I can spray the neighbors when their dogs try to p*ss in my lawn.

it's hot and we need rain


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm a fan of the Celebration! I think LSU, UGA and S. Carolina all transitioned from 419 to Celebration on their football fields. You know it's gotta be good if it can with stand 200-300lbs men tearing it up weekly.

Looks good, keep it up!


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Thanks,

yeah it definitely has a higher recovery rate than any grass I have seen. I had to redo two irrigation heads and it mends back up in 3-4 days.



BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> I'm a fan of the Celebration! I think LSU, UGA and S. Carolina all transitioned from 419 to Celebration on their football fields. You know it's gotta be good if it can with stand 200-300lbs men tearing it up weekly.
> 
> Looks good, keep it up!


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Definitely see area's I will have to spot level now and didn't get enough sand but I have a gorilla cart full of sand with a tarp on it and two more piles on the side lawn with tarps so should be good

*next steps for now*

- hopefully get some rain if not continue to monitor watering levels
- mow in the next 1-2 days with the swardman i have a 6 blade reel that will get sacrificed to the sand gods then I will change it out and send off for sharpening.. until then it will get beat the hell up, grass looks stressed gonna go up to 1" for a bit and monitor from there
- tackle sedges with sedgehammer
- spot spray celcius


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

went ahead and spot sprayed sedgehammer before the sedge takes over it has exploded. so if you are wondering about the other house yes I sodded for my neighbor as well.. long time best friend which makes it easy and he has no issues with me reel mowing and sanding that side. We will work on his front soon.

day1 


day2


day3


day4


day5


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Ninja mow

spot leveling in a couple weeks .. really wish this would thicken up more and the d*mn seed heads would go away.


----------



## Meximusprime (Jun 21, 2019)

You are headed in the right direction Ace. Celebration will thicken up and if you let it get out of control you will be bailing hay.

I'm almost at 2 months with my backyard celebration and I will be doing my first PGR app on it soon.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Thank you, I have been following your progress guess I didn't realize you had celebration as well.. Your lawn is awesome btw

I have some PGR that will be going on the tifway in the back soon which has been my test plot before screwing up the front lol



Meximusprime said:


> You are headed in the right direction Ace. Celebration will thicken up and if you let it get out of control you will be bailing hay.
> 
> I'm almost at 2 months with my backyard celebration and I will be doing my first PGR app on it soon.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Quick 1" ninja mow I think we have received 4-5 inches of rain now


----------



## Two_Rivers (Apr 5, 2019)

Looking great! A ton of work went on in here it looks like.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

thanks 

yeah made harder by all of the mistakes I have made along the way lol..



Two_Rivers said:


> Looking great! A ton of work went on in here it looks like.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

.75 and I need to take care of some weeds now - I am varying mowing direction just skipped pictures on last mow

Gonna spot level soon and then badly needed pressure washing


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

so it's growing so fast now will have to either cut every day or lay down pgr because I refuse to bag clippings every other day.. horrible cut had to take my rotary and bag up the clipping afterwards oh well. I have the 6 blade swardman reel on so will swap out for the 10 blade as well.

have some t-nex just need to practice on the tifway in the back first before I am comfortable not majorly screwing this up.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Mowed always wanted to pose with a reel mower 😂


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Received 6 straight days of rain two weeks ago which caused fungus pressure, sprayed propiconazole, bifen, nuked dallis grass with gly, scalped to 5/8ths, sand leveled again, pgf complete 7 days without rain and today we got 4" .. crazy weather celebrations taking the beatings like a champ


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Back lawn - t-nex - bronzing a bit - Celsius- rgs- humid reached limit for year for Celsius - leveled again and yes a not so great putting green but it does the job of making my granddaughter happy 😂


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

1/2" cut this morning.. done beating it up for the year and as soon as this fills in I will put down pgr.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I've been trying to find info on PGR (T-Nex) for Celebration. Before I found anything I decided I'd try .125 oz/1000 sq ft to see what might happen. Glad I didn't go any heavier than that, since I've read that .18 oz/1000 sq ft is what was recommended for Celebration. Good luck!


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Yeah I had read a thread thankfully that linked to a golf course talking about halting the dose basically tested .18 in the back lawn where I have celebration and Tifway and it didn't bronze it up too bad.

Will prob go .125 in the front though as I watch your progress lol

Btw this jug should last me 3000 years 😅



tcorbitt20 said:


> I've been trying to find info on PGR (T-Nex) for Celebration. Before I found anything I decided I'd try .125 oz/1000 sq ft to see what might happen. Glad I didn't go any heavier than that, since I've read that .18 oz/1000 sq ft is what was recommended for Celebration. Good luck!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

acegator said:


> Yeah I had read a thread thankfully that linked to a golf course talking about halting the dose basically tested .18 in the back lawn where I have celebration and Tifway and it didn't bronze it up too bad.
> 
> Will prob go .125 in the front though as I watch your progress lol
> 
> ...


I think we saw the same thing. Haha.

And I forget sometimes that people read my journal. I put everything there for my benefit to help me keep up with what I've done.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Scalped the vanity and spot leveled

Getting older heat really gets to me so I just do small areas one at a time early in the morning


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Rgs/air8 watered in


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

some spots are struggling a bit.. but it's only been 5 days so hoping it fills in so I can lay down pgr soon.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Applied t-nex at .125 yesterday and copied @tcorbitt20 rate 😂minus the vanity strip will get it when it grows through.

Raining this morning


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

It looks outstanding!


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

I'm really liking PGR


----------

